# August @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 1, 2013)

*Thursday 1st: punk gig*
door 20:30
tax: Donations
with:

Keystride
Shag Nasty
Terminal Decline







*Friday 2nd: A Night of drinking and shouting.*
start: 9ish
no taxation here
with:

Your hosts: the no frills band
everyone who brings their instrument to join in the madness.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 3, 2013)

ooopss
so you are currently missing this:

Saturday and Sunday 3rd and 4th: SOuth London Punx Picnic






sorry for being crap at this.
only disorder played so far, AIDS is next.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 8, 2013)

and in time for a change in quick fashion::

*Friday 9Th: Sundae Kups Promotions presentsudding Nite*
20;00
£3
with:

Halo Halo
The Sundae Kups
Sam George And The Crooked Flan
 

*Thursday 15th: Reel News Monthly do*
documentaries talks and music, we have no information on this month content so far.

*Friday 16th: The Do Dat Den*
21:30 till late
£4
Tropical vibes provided by:
The Vinyl Library
Olly RSS
Dandy
Vergara's Tunes
Donnie Long Gone

9.30pm-4am
£4 entry going towards The Spires Centre for homeless and disadvantaged
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/HousingPlanning/HomelessSupportAndAdvice/TheSpiresCentre.htm

Saturday 17th: Bigstuff Promotions presents:
20:00
£6
with:

The Fits
Fightback
Ministers Dead



Spoiler:  full blurb



'The Fits' originally from Blackpool formed in 1979 and their first single was released in 1980 which reached No 2 in the Sounds Punk chart. More exposure meant more gigs. John Robb suggested Crass / John Loder's Corpus Christi Records to the band who went on to release the classic 'Tears Of A Nation' single which spent eight weeks in the indie charts. The Fits often played on bills with Peter and the Test Tube Babies and Ogs from the Test Tubes often stood in on bass in the later days. A split E.P. with both bands was issued on the Babies 'Trapper' label, two more singles followed. They eventually split up in 1985. Ten years later 'Captain Oi!' released the 27 track Fits Punk Collection. In 2011 The Fits announced they were re - forming for a one off gig at The Rebellion Punk Festival. It's a delight to have The Fits on a Bigstuff bill in London. '
'Fight Back' are turning out hard hitting tunes and have recently released an album 'In The Gutter' and are writing material for a new E.P. They are currently on tour in UK / Europe so catch them here in London with 'Tony Warren' (X Exploited).
'Ministers Dead' are a high octane Punk Rock Alt N Roll band who released their debut E.P. 'Made In China' on Diablo Records. Look out for their music video 'UK City Riots'.
Only £6 for this very special gig. www.eeetickets.co.uk
Doors 8pm - 11.30pm but there is also a late bar.


 
the rest in the nearish future


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 22, 2013)

Thursday 22nd: Commie Faggots presents
20:00

with:

Diaphragm Failure
Chronotopolagus
Miles and Miles and Miles
Sarah Jane Miller
Brin Thomas
Communist Homosexuals
Facebook event link 


Spoiler: full blurb








Commie Faggots are back at The Grosvenor on Thursday 22nd August. At this event we will be bringing the worlds of folk and noise music into what promises to be a beautiful collision. 

Diaphragm Failure, 
Completely improvised musically and lyrically, uncomprimising dark edges and a suprisingly pop overtone...

Chronotopolagus
a group of non-dimensional time rabbits who strive to disolve notions of time and space through a 'sonic smudge' of intense noise coupled with visceral performance rituals.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/49331269835/?ref=ts&fref=ts ,

Miles and Miles and Miles
the solo project of David Shewry, making sublime violin loops and drones.
https://soundcloud.com/transient-constellations/miles-and-miles-and-miles

Sarah-Jane Miller
Singing, flute, mandolin and fiddle...performing folk and traditional material

Brin Thomas
beautiful folk songs delivered with a richly resonant voice

And, as always, there will be a short set from Communist Homosexuals themselves.


 
There seem to have been some confusion in the bookings fro Friday and Saturday so I'll add these infos once everything has been confirmed.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 22, 2013)

So, nothing is happening on Friday now due to confusion in the bookings.

Saturday there is a fundraising event with band(s) and DJs I'll post the details once we get them.

Sunday 25th: Puwabend
facebook event link
I will edit with time a bit later on.


Spoiler: full promo blurb



TRUNK HORN. Announcement to ALL PUWABANS and potential NEW MEMBERS regarding…PUWABEND! 
All your favourite characters from the previous episodes will be there, for real and not even in gigantisized, malcoordinated mascot form! As per PUWABAN inaugural custom, sticky leaf treats and glowing unguents will flow forth before the HORTON JUPITER exacts tri-cornered BUBBLE RITES. The ANDY BLAKE Scent-of-Sound floatilla programme is to make its terminal voyage through the heart of the night, and the creative minds at our Pineapple and Tarsier cross-breeding facilities have had huge successes in engineering a perfect GATTO FRITTO embryo.

Also, LIVE stage-dwelling PUWABANS! Including the debut performance of improvisational, progressive doom duo, A.U and a thorough brainwashing from HAUS OF SEQUANA. 

Summoning the fuel of melancholy to this already emotionally overwhelming FIZZ POT, both PUWABAN MALE and PUWABAN FEMALE will be celebrating their impending exile to the south of France and north eastern United States respectively, on this night! So be present in belly and brain to gather as many NUTS for the imminent winter as you can fit in your grubby MOUTHPOUCH! 

'APPROVAL NEEDED', in the words of one self serve cashier.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 28, 2013)

*Thursday 29th: Free gig*
doors 8pm
cost: nothing to you
with:

The Electric Eyes
Stone Heroes
The Fun Die Young






*Friday 30th: Pit Pride Party*
Doors: 20:30
Cost: £5/3
With:

HAZEL MCMICHAEL
JORDAN'S DEAD ROSES
POETICAT
MY THERAPIST SAYS HOT DAMN



Spoiler:  full promo blurb



Everyone is invited to join us to celebrate the end of Armpits4August 2013 and raise vital funds for the campaign. Show off your newly-grown/maturely-ripened pits with pride, and meet other first-time growers and long-time hairies whilst dancing to some awesome bands and DJs. We will also have zines and badges for sale, and a representative from Verity, the charity that we support.


Performances from:

HAZEL MCMICHAEL
Hazel McMichael is a textual artist who connects language to the body through textural performances, videos and bookworks. This one-off commissioned piece presents a subjective and sporadic history of human hair within an interactive performance (contains nudity).

JORDAN'S DEAD ROSES
A Gothic Folk singer, songwriter and Guitarist, whose lyrics touch on the taboo & the Mystical.

POETICAT
Alternative DIY ethos band with influences from heavy rock, opera, world music and poetry. Stemming from London and Lisbon Poeticat are an original mix of honest, thought-provoking poetry and catchy, genre-hopping music. Rebellious, authentic, exciting and theatrical Poeticat’s mind-bending, visceral journey will keep you whistling all the way home.

MY THERAPIST SAYS HOT DAMN
A vodka guzzling, multi-headed, instrument smashing feminist punk band set to blow your tiny minds. My Therapist Says Hot Damn set out to make riot grrrl music, but ended up sounding a bit like the kind of music that would be made if Ari Up had a lovechild with your mum after a night out on the town. 

Then we're gonna be dancing til late with a BAD REPUTATION reunion and DJing from BETHANY (Dancing On My Own), woohoo!


Entry £5 waged/£3 unwaged. All money goes towards running the campaign. Everyone of all genders welcome, whether you took part in the campaign or not. Queer/trans*-friendly and body(hair)-positive!

The Grosvenor, 17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, London SW9 0TP

Nearest stations are Stockwell, Brixton, and Clapham North.

Armpits4August is a month-long charity event for women and everyone with PCOS. Participants grow their armpit hair for a month and ask friends and family to sponsor them, with all money going to Verity, the charity for people with PCOS.

#pitpride


 
*Saturday 31st: Bigstuff promotions presents*
Doors: 20:00
Cost: £5
With:

The System
Freedom Faction
Slugs
Bin Raiders


----------

